# fruit flys ugh



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

I spotted a few fruit flys in my tent. I didn't think much of it but I figured I would put a bunch of sticky fly traps in the tent so I did and to my suprise I caught hundreds of them. What can fruit flys do to the plants?


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

Are you sure they are not fungus gnats


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

Jensen327 said:


> Are you sure they are not fungus gnats



No, I am not sure after I googled pics of both. Both larvae's look about the same but the fly's look somewhat different.

I'll check out the captured bugs with a cheap hand held microscope


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

They are a real pain to get rid of,they are usually a result of overwatering,what has worked for me in the past was some sterilized play sand ,put about 3/4 of an inch covering the soil so they can't dig and lay eggs,they're life cycle is very fast and they die off fast


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

Jensen327 said:


> They are a real pain to get rid of,they are usually a result of overwatering,what has worked for me in the past was some sterilized play sand ,put about 3/4 of an inch covering the soil so they can't dig and lay eggs,they're life cycle is very fast and they die off fast



Will do. Today. Thanks.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Bottom watering works too. If you bottom water only, the top inch or two of soil will stay dry. They have the same problem with the dry soil as they do with the sand. No more gnats.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

I top and bottom water. I pour 1/2 gallon on the top. A few plants will drain into and fill the tray and a few will not. Different plant every time. I finish watering at the bottom. When the plants are finished sucking up the water, I suck the remainder of the water out of the trays and I'm finished. I have been watering every 4 days.

My clip on fans are clipped to the tables the pots are setting on therefore pointing up at a 45 deg. or so angle, thus not drying out the top layer of soil. I'm thinking this may be the problem. I will change the fan location along with a layer of diatomaceous soil and the sand recommendation.  
The thc bomb plants are looking great with a little nute burn on the older leaves. New growth looks good. The AK47 show more aggressive nute burn with large fan leaves clawing. 

I have discontinued all n feeding and I am on all bloom nutes. The 5th week ends today.


----------



## bozzo420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sand 1/4 inch will get them, like jensen said above


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

They have long antenna's and a striped body, stripped kinda like a bee. I think they are the gnats as fruit flys don't have the long antenna's. There is no sign of an active gnat. Going to HD tonite to get some play sand.  

I hope the problem is solved. Thanks everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2015)

I thought a fruit flies were huge. Maybe im thinking of Fruit Bats.lol


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I thought a fruit flies were huge. Maybe im thinking of Fruit Bats.lol



yes you are correct. bats are somewhat bigger.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2015)

Right,,that would be a ***** having Fruit Bats jacking with my grows.


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 20, 2015)

If that does not work benicial nematodes are a sure bet... Worked for me.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Right,,that would be a ***** having Fruit Bats jacking with my grows.



If you get fruit bats just put an owl or 2 in your tent.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

Gaiant said:


> If that does not work benicial nematodes are a sure bet... Worked for me.



I googled benicial nematodes. Do you mix it with the soil?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds like you got great help here. LOL WH... bats? Owls? 

Nematodes, yes you put them on your dirt.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 20, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Sounds like you got great help here. LOL WH... bats? Owls?
> 
> Nematodes, yes you put them on your dirt.



 Just once or thru out the grow?

Owls enjoy bats.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 20, 2015)

1x


----------



## bozzo420 (Jun 21, 2015)

I got nematodes 2 years ago when I got my ladybugs. I put them on my front yard and the grow area.  you get millions on a small sponge .Can not see them, Front yard is mole free. No food, no moles I guess.    I just went out in the driveway for my sand . lol


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 21, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I googled benicial nematodes. Do you mix it with the soil?



I bought a sponge and used 1/4 of it in my reservoir but yes good for soil too. Once the worms eat the bugs they die and add to the soil. I was somewhat skeptical but all but gone in 2-3 days no more hatches, fungus gnats though.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 21, 2015)

Not one sign of a gnat today. I picked up the play sand but haven't had the time to put it in the pots. I need to pick up additional sticky traps too. 

This next grow i'll do all this stuff right from the start. 

Thanks for all the advise everyone. Another lesson learned. :doh:


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 21, 2015)

Panty hose around pot. Nematodes.


----------

